# New to site, not new to plowing.



## sierradmax (Jul 26, 2018)

A friendly "Jeepwave" to all jeep owners.

I've been plowing privately with a 1998 wrangler for 5 years. Mostly, my driveway, my parents, & my grandparents. My driveway consists of a 1/4 mile private road and some tight areas. 5 garage doors, retaining walls, etc. My grandparents is a steep short drive with a garage at the top. And, my parents is the easiest, a loop with two street entrances. All three consist of recycled asphalt & 3/4" stone surfaces.

The 2 door Wrangler was perfect paired with a small Meyer classic plow. Coupled with snow tires, it never let me down. It was great in tight areas for my driveway and was the only vehicle that could back up my grandparents and push snow down. 

I removed the plow this summer and sold the TJ minus the plow. I wanted something a little more comfortable so I got a great deal on a new JK Wrangler.

Some may argue that adding a plow to a new jeep is crazy but so be it. I maintain my vehicles, fluid film every fall, wash the salt off, etc... IMO, any damage caused by a plow added to the vehicle is operator error...

My two options are to install the current meyer on the JK with new bracketry or I've been looking at a new 7'-2" SnowEx with down pressure. Is down pressure really beneficial with a lightweight plow mounted to a lightweight vehicle?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to the site.

Many people prefer down pressure with those light weight plows. It will be hard to get it to cut down while back dragging without it due to the light nature of the plow.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I had a 7.5’ Snoway with downpressure on a ‘99 Expedition years ago.....it definitely helped back dragging.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site, go with the new plow with the down pressure.


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I have a SnoweEx LT7200 (steel plow, but made for light duty vehicles) with Scrape Maxx down pressure option. It's amazing at backdragging on my little Mazda pickup.


----------



## sierradmax (Jul 26, 2018)

Bought a lightly used LT7200. Came off another truck so I'll need brackets and wiring harness but all-in, I'll be less than half for a new one...


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

I'll be interested to hear how you like it. Sounds like you got a great deal !



sierradmax said:


> Bought a lightly used LT7200. Came off another truck so I'll need brackets and wiring harness but all-in, I'll be less than half for a new one...


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

Also , pretty sure you can have the Scrape Maxx downpressure added; it's a programming thing and module , I think. < $200 I believe .



sierradmax said:


> Bought a lightly used LT7200. Came off another truck so I'll need brackets and wiring harness but all-in, I'll be less than half for a new one...


----------

